# T-Sets der Karrieren der Ordnung



## fabian20 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi 

Kennt jemand das aussehen der T-sets vom imperium? Oder von anderen Fraktionen? ich hab bis jetzt nur das t-set von nem chaoskrieger gesehen. Sieht ganz nett aus^^

viele grüße


----------



## jabor (12. Oktober 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kennt jemand das aussehen der T-sets vom imperium? Oder von anderen Fraktionen? ich hab bis jetzt nur das t-set von nem chaoskrieger gesehen. Sieht ganz nett aus^^
> 
> viele grüße



t sets in warhammer??? glaub nich, dass es sowas gibt...


----------



## Rumsebums (12. Oktober 2007)

Doch, hab in irgendeinem Video auf der WAR hp etwas von T-Sets aufgeschnapt.
Glaub aber nich das man die jetzt schon irgendwo angucken kann.


----------



## Michelchen (12. Oktober 2007)

Bei der Buffed-Show hab ichs glaub ich auch irgendwo mitbekommen. (Bin gespannt auf die Flames das es abgeguckt von WoW ist, aber das T (Tier) gab es schon in Wc3 und die ganze Sache eig ursprünglich als Warhammer Human vs orcs rauskommen sollte und nicht als Warcraft- Huan vs Orcs(oder wie das heißt) Aber leider gabs streit, wie das genau war keine ahnung und das ganze ist geplatzt. Also ist das alles wenn von Warhammer abgeguckt und Warhammer Online kann ja nicht von sich selbst abgcken (ja steinigt mcih ruhig wenn ich mist erzähle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

So^^


----------



## fabian20 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Doch diese Sets gibts. Außerdem heißen sie auch t-sets. Ich habe mir das pc gamez heft gekauft da war ein beitrag über WAR und da war auch von den Sets die rede und ein chaos set war abgedruckt!


----------



## Kromar (12. Oktober 2007)

Oh man...

ihr habt da wohl was falsch verstanden...

was bei WAR immo mit Tiers beschrieben wird sind die Zonen

T1 = Lvl 1-10, T2 = Lvl 11-20... usw
Jede Rasse hat somit 4 Tierzonen.

Aber ja natürlich wird es auch später Rüstungssets geben, aber nicht für die jeweilige Klasse DAS Rüstungsset...

Es wird für jede Klasse ca 22 Rüstungssets geben, die sich wahrscheinlich im Aussehen und von den Attributen her unterscheiden
Und fürs Aussehen gibt es noch ein paar Ausrüstungsslots geben in die man Trophäen packen kann.

Die Chars in den Videos sind momentan alle vorgefertigt und tragen somit alle die gleiche Rüstung!
Im späterem Spiel werden sich die Chars wahrscheinlich nicht so sehr ähneln.


----------



## fabian20 (12. Oktober 2007)

AAAAH jetzt versteh ich es.

Ich zitier mal die PC Gamez:

"SCHICK! Stolz präsentiert dieser Chaos Auserwählte die Rüstungssets der Stufen T2, T3 und T4"

Dann waren das was ich wohl gesehen hab die Sets für Stufe 1-10 ,11-20 usw.

Aber wie muss ich das verstehn? heisst das in jeder der 4 Tierzonen kann man auf irgendeine weise ein Set  bekommen? (sei es durch Bossloot oder herstellen oder sowas)

viele grüße


----------



## Zauma (12. Oktober 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Aber wie muss ich das verstehn? heisst das in jeder der 4 Tierzonen kann man auf irgendeine weise ein Set  bekommen? (sei es durch Bossloot oder herstellen oder sowas)



Genau so ist es. Tier heißt ja nur Rang und auf jeder dieser Rangstufen, die nochmal in 10 Levelstufen unterteilt sind (4x10=40), kannst Du auch Sets bekommen.

Wie genau, weiß man noch nicht.


----------



## Wagdy (13. Oktober 2007)

Ok, ihr dürft mich alle haun, wenn ich Mist verzapfe, ABER...

War in dem Produktionspodcast von W.A.R. nicht mal die Rede davon, das man sich die Sets mit verschiedenen Questen einer bestimmten Questreihe, die sich komplett durchzieht durch jedes Tier holen kann....
Also in T1 eine Questreihe, dann ne neue für das T2 Equip usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiss nu aber nicht genau. Wäre aber auch die logischste Entscheidung meiner Meinung nach.
Soll ja doch schon was besonderes sein.

Denke wirst nen Teil in öffentlichen, nen Teil in PvE und nen Teil in PvP Questen bekommen....

Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , also schönen Tag noch^^

Wagdy


----------



## Nevad (13. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sind die "Tiers" es sind grob beschrieben die Gebiete in denen man spielt,
von Tier zu Tier wird man mächtiger.
Z.b. sind in Tier 1 die lowlevligen und im letzten Tier die highlevligen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir das n bissel deutlich machen^^


----------



## Wamboland (15. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon erwähnt, wird es wohl 22 Sets je Klasse geben für die 4 Tiers. Wie, wann und wo man die bekommen wird ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (15. Oktober 2007)

Das Wort Tier bedeutet ja auch einfach nur Stufe und man kann genauso gut sagen das ein Spiel vom andern das Wort Level oder Dungeon abgeguckt hat^^


----------



## Melrakal (24. Oktober 2007)

Trotz allem gibts für jede Tier-Zone wohl ein Set... womit man mit Tier-Sets auch nicht so falsch liegt...


----------



## jon_x (24. Oktober 2007)

och nöö heißt das es geht wieder nur ums equip farmen genau wie in wow ?


----------



## Rootstrain (24. Oktober 2007)

Warhammer ist trotz allem immer noch ein MMOG. ;-)


----------



## Laurentius Malleus (24. Oktober 2007)

natürlich musst du equip farmen, is doch wohl klar, ohne equip läuft halt nix. ich hoffe nur, dass equip nicht das wichtigste sein wird, wie in wow, sondern skill und klassenverständnis wichtiger sein werden. aber man wird´s ja im nächsten jahr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (25. Oktober 2007)

Wie oben schon erwähnt wurde, soll es pro Tier ein (oder auch mehrere) Sets pro Klasse geben. Wie man nun an diese Sets kommt steht noch in den Sternen (RvR-ranking, PvE, crafting etc.).
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:
Bsp. 1
Bsp. 2
Bsp. 3

Sehr deutlich wird dabei, dass, wie Mythic angekündigt hat, der Fortschritt des Charakters anhand der Sets zu erkennen ist.

Welche Auswirkungen nun die einzelnen Sets/items bzw. das Voranschreiten in höhere Tiers auf die Stats haben ist ebenfalls nicht bekannt. Mir persönlich wäre es recht, wenn der Statzuwachs pro Tier nicht überproportional wie in WoW sein wird, sodass die Punkteverteilung in Tactics oder Morale-Abilities sowie spielerisches Können maßgeblich über den Verlauf eines Kampfes bestimmen.


----------



## Laurentius Malleus (26. Oktober 2007)

> Mir persönlich wäre es recht, wenn der Statzuwachs pro Tier nicht überproportional wie in WoW sein wird



so schlimm sind die auswirkungen der t-sets in wow auch nicht immer. guck dir mal das mage s1 und s2 an, da ist sogut wie keine brauchbare verbesserung xD


----------



## Mordenai (26. Oktober 2007)

Laurentius schrieb:
			
		

> so schlimm sind die auswirkungen der t-sets in wow auch nicht immer. guck dir mal das mage s1 und s2 an, da ist sogut wie keine brauchbare verbesserung xD


Wenn man bedenkt, dass du exakt das selbe machst wie in Season 1, finde ich den Zuwachs recht ordentlich. Und wer den Anstieg bei den PvE Sets betrachtet, wird mir zustimmen, dass WoW eine reine Materialschlacht ist.
Es ist einfach so; die Spielphilosphie "Epixx > all" bestimmt einfach die Welt von Warcraft.


----------



## Thront (15. November 2007)

macht ja auch ne zeitlang spass, aber irgendwann kann das auch zum frust werden.


----------



## Rashnuk (1. Dezember 2007)

in WoW ist es schon Godlike wenn man die beste Rüstung hat .

Sonst in WAR sind die T-Sets 10x besser als in WoW , weil in WoW freut man sich auf Instanzen und neue Rüstungen um zu Roxxorn. In WAR freut man sich auf eine neue Rüstung , auf eine neue Riesige Metzelei und man flennt nicht der hat so und so Rüstung ... zwar macht beides Spaß aber nach dem durchspielen der Instanzen ist schluss mit lustig aber in WAR kommen immer neue Herausforderungen ... mal eine Gigantische Zwergenwelle oder Menschen mit Katapulten ... merkt ihrs? Das ist schon wieder was ganz neues das ist das schöne an WAR ,- keine Langeweile oft Abwechslungen


----------



## Badumsaen (3. Dezember 2007)

jo, kann man echt nur hoffen dass sies nicht so versauen wie bei wow. aber is ja bei pvp lastigem games eh ne ganz andere motivation. da will man die dickere rüstung um länger mehr gegner zu metzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (5. Dezember 2007)

Dass es T-Sets geben soll,stört mich nicht,T steht nunmal im englischen für Stufe x. Hauptsache, die Werte sind wichtig und nicht die Rüstung. Bei WoW ist der Charakter doch nur noch ein Mittel,damit die ganzen Items wirken können. Ansonsten bin ich gespannt auf die T-Sets der Hexenkriegerinnen. Viel Platz haben die ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Magister Magnus (1. Januar 2008)

Sicher wird es Ausrüstungssets geben, vielleicht für das erreichen aller Public Quests in einem Gebiet, oder für die 5 PvP- Siege in Folge, oder es wird ein Punktesystem wie bei den Arena-Kämpfen (in dem anderen bekannten Spiel dessen Name ich nicht nennen möchte (schlechte Errinerungen)). 

Was mich persönlich freuen würde wäre ein auf Titeln, Medallien beruhendes System, so ähnlich wie bei (ihr wisst schon). Ich fand es nie so schlecht Großmeister zu sein, nur der Zeitaufwand war viel zu absurd, das es jeder außer den 24/7- Spielern abschreiben konnte. Da man in War viel öfter PvP betreibt eröffnen sich für die Entwickler mehr Möglichkeiten Belohnungssysteme einzubringen als wo anders. 

Und ich hoffe auch auf nicht-materielle Belohnung, wie z.b.: Titel, spontane Kräftesteigerung (permanent/zeitbegrenzt) nach einem besonders heftigem Treffer (crit), oder andere tolle Dinge. 

War is coming!


----------



## Illian1887 (1. Januar 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> in WoW ist es schon Godlike wenn man die beste Rüstung hat .
> 
> Sonst in WAR sind die T-Sets 10x besser als in WoW , weil in WoW freut man sich auf Instanzen und neue Rüstungen um zu Roxxorn. In WAR freut man sich auf eine neue Rüstung , auf eine neue Riesige Metzelei und man flennt nicht der hat so und so Rüstung ... zwar macht beides Spaß aber nach dem durchspielen der Instanzen ist schluss mit lustig aber in WAR kommen immer neue Herausforderungen ... mal eine Gigantische Zwergenwelle oder Menschen mit Katapulten ... merkt ihrs? Das ist schon wieder was ganz neues das ist das schöne an WAR ,- keine Langeweile oft Abwechslungen



Aha ihr denkt wirklich alle das WoW nur was mit Epic zu tun hat? 
Das stimmt doch alles net, sehen wir uns das Priester T4 an(heiler) Viele lassen das einfach weil es überall was besseres gibt also gleich T5.
Mal zum Druidensaisonset3 an viele Dudus finden das neue Set kaum besser. (so weit bin ich mit meinem noch net) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lasst mal WoW raus ihr zieht immer Beispiele (aber beide Games sind grundverschieden)

MFG Illi


----------



## Rashnuk (1. Januar 2008)

Ja das stimmt zwar aber ich meine spiele doch mal einen schlecht Equipten Krieger und kämpf gegen einen gut Equipten Krieger... wenn der gut Equipte Krieger auf die Tasten rumhämmert würde er sogar gewinnen ... 
Aber in Punkto Ausrüstung muss WAR anders als WoW sein ... wir diskutieren ja über die Fehler aber eig. unnötig da es bestimmt besser sogar als in Daoc wird..


----------



## Illian1887 (1. Januar 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt zwar aber ich meine spiele doch mal einen schlecht Equipten Krieger und kämpf gegen einen gut Equipten Krieger... wenn der gut Equipte Krieger auf die Tasten rumhämmert würde er sogar gewinnen ...
> Aber in Punkto Ausrüstung muss WAR anders als WoW sein ... wir diskutieren ja über die Fehler aber eig. unnötig da es bestimmt besser sogar als in Daoc wird..


Das stimmt, aber bei WoW gibt es jetzt auch unterschiede´, Abhärtung z.B. ich will mal sehen wie ein Gladis2dudu (der skill hat und sich auf PvP konenztriert) gegen ein T6dudu ( PvE)  verliert.
Der T6Dudu hat Nullabhärtung der Gladududu hat bestimmt über 350 er wird kaum gecritet und er kennt sich gut aus.
das is genau wie bei mir, ich konenztriere mich fast zu 100% auf PvP (brauche noch 2marken) aber es macht mir viel spaß obwohl alle so rumhacken es sei soooooooo schlecht. Wer das glaub haha. 
Wieso spielen es dann so viele?

MFG


----------



## Masarius (1. Januar 2008)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber bei WoW gibt es jetzt auch unterschiede´, Abhärtung z.B. ich will mal sehen wie ein Gladis2dudu (der skill hat und sich auf PvP konenztriert) gegen ein T6dudu ( PvE)  verliert.
> Der T6Dudu hat Nullabhärtung der Gladududu hat bestimmt über 350 er wird kaum gecritet und er kennt sich gut aus.
> das is genau wie bei mir, ich konenztriere mich fast zu 100% auf PvP (brauche noch 2marken) aber es macht mir viel spaß obwohl alle so rumhacken es sei soooooooo schlecht. Wer das glaub haha.
> Wieso spielen es dann so viele?
> ...



Wie soll dann bitte Chancengleicheit gewährleistet werden? Naaa? Richti gar nicht, weil WoW quip abhängig ist...Klar es gibt gute Spieler keine Frage, aber selbst der WoW untauglichste kann durch Equip  gepusht werden, das ist Tatsache. Wer glaubt das PvP in WoW sei ein ausgeglichenes PvP liegt meiner Meinung nach in einer Traumwelt...vom Open PvP will ich gar nicht erst reden...Der Gladiator DuDu brauch sich gar nicht gut auszukennen wenn er gegen PvEler spielt, in der Regel richtet das Gladiator Set das schon(bissl überspitzt ausgedrückt). WoW ist ohne Zweifel ein nettes PvE Spiel, aber im PvP ist es wahrlich kein Meisterwerk. Von Klassenunterscheiden will ich gar nicht erst reden, also im Klartext das die Klassen am besten sind, die grade am meisten gebufft wurden.
Naja zurück zu War...
Die Entwickler haben bereits durchsickern lassen das im PvP mehr Wert auf Skill gelegt wird als auf das Equip, was meiner Meinung nach der Richtige Weg ist. Zumal es sich nur schwer über den Hintergrund von Warhammer begründen lies.


----------



## Illian1887 (1. Januar 2008)

Masarius schrieb:


> Wie soll dann bitte Chancengleicheit gewährleistet werden? Naaa? Richti gar nicht, weil WoW quip abhängig ist...Klar es gibt gute Spieler keine Frage, aber selbst der WoW untauglichste kann durch Equip  gepusht werden, das ist Tatsache. Wer glaubt das PvP in WoW sei ein ausgeglichenes PvP liegt meiner Meinung nach in einer Traumwelt...vom Open PvP will ich gar nicht erst reden...Der Gladiator DuDu brauch sich gar nicht gut auszukennen wenn er gegen PvEler spielt, in der Regel richtet das Gladiator Set das schon(bissl überspitzt ausgedrückt). WoW ist ohne Zweifel ein nettes PvE Spiel, aber im PvP ist es wahrlich kein Meisterwerk. Von Klassenunterscheiden will ich gar nicht erst reden, also im Klartext das die Klassen am besten sind, die grade am meisten gebufft wurden.


Wie lange haste den WoW gezockt? Früher gab es keine Abhärtung da konntest du mit dem Naxxequipt alles platthaun was dir im weg war!
Es wurde mit Absicht angeschafft das es keine Kluft zwischen den Mörderpvelern gibt und den PvPlern 

Atellen wir uns vor es gebe keine Abhärtung: ein Arenamatch, nehmen wir mal die Nihilum(2leute) die haben T6full da kommen, dann 2PvPlern (mit ihrem PvPequipt mit keiner abhärtung weil sie net gibt) So wer denkste Gewinnt?
PvP in WoW wird pro Addon verbessert BG´s lass ich mal raus weil sonst die diskusion zu weit geht.
und jedes Spiel ist Equiptabhänig, ob WoW oder später War das spiel ist net mal drausen und ihr sagt: WoW is langweilig War ist geil. Wie soll das gehen?
Habt ihr alle die Beta getestet?


----------



## Pente (2. Januar 2008)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> Wie lange haste den WoW gezockt? Früher gab es keine Abhärtung da konntest du mit dem Naxxequipt alles platthaun was dir im weg war!
> Es wurde mit Absicht angeschafft das es keine Kluft zwischen den Mörderpvelern gibt und den PvPlern
> 
> Atellen wir uns vor es gebe keine Abhärtung: ein Arenamatch, nehmen wir mal die Nihilum(2leute) die haben T6full da kommen, dann 2PvPlern (mit ihrem PvPequipt mit keiner abhärtung weil sie net gibt) So wer denkste Gewinnt?
> ...



Die Abhärtung hat nicht die Kluft "geringer" gemacht. Das ist halt Quatsch, das ist genau das womit Blizzard argumentiert. So ist es aber nicht. Du hast richtig erkannt: früher war es so, dass man PvE Content geraidet hat, danach hast von den 40mann einfach 10 genommen, bist nach Warsong rein und hast eine Stunde lang jede Gruppe ohne Ausnahme gebashed die kam. Das ging soweit, dass die meisten Gruppen erst garnicht mehr spielten sondern nur noch am Friedhof warteten bis es vorbei war.

Was ist es heute? Im Grunde nichts anderes ... ach doch. Die Leute die früher im PvP so übelst gut waren nur weil sie PvE Equip gefarmt hatten müssen nun 2mal Equip farmen um im PvP auch ein wenig Spass haben zu können. Für Spieler in Gilden wie Nihilum (um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben) ist das nicht gerade sehr motivierend. Die müssen sau viel Zeit in Farmen investieren, dann noch sau viel Zeit in Raiden und wozu? Für Equipment das ihnen überhaupt nichts bringt außer Deko und Rumgepose ... im PvP sind sie die totalen Opfer. Da sie aber "Nihilum" sind können sie sich ja nicht einfach so übelst blamieren in Arena / BG also "müssen" sie auch noch PvP Gear farmen nur damit sie im PvP auch was reissen können.

Das ganze nennt dann Blizzard "casual"-Player freundlich. Wo ist es bitte "casual"-Player freundlich wenn man 2mal Gear farmen muss nur damit man sowohl PvE als auch PvP machen kann. Dann kommt noch dazu, dass man in WoW bei einigen Klassen extrem an eine Skillung gebunden ist. Mein 0/0/61 Restro Druide war im PvE saugut, aber im PvP kann er halt garnix außer stundenlang heilen ohne zu sterben ... das bringt der Gruppe nur leider sehr wenig. Sprich wenn man in WoW PvE und PvP erfolgreich und effektiv machen will ist das auch mit einigen Umskillkosten verbunden.

Den Beta bezogenen Part deines Posts lass ich einfach mal unkommentiert so stehen.


----------



## Jockurt (4. Januar 2008)

Jetzt nochmal eine Frage zu den T-Sets:
Ist schon klar, ob man die Sets in WAR durch PvE oder PvP/RvR bekommt?
Hab mir jeden Podcast sicherlich schon 3 mal angeguckt, aber ich hab entweder immer an der Stelle gepennt oder die sagen es da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss man das überhaupt schon?


----------



## Verce (4. Januar 2008)

weiß man nicht aber ich denke es wird beide möglichkeiten geben


----------



## Pente (4. Januar 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal eine Frage zu den T-Sets:
> Ist schon klar, ob man die Sets in WAR durch PvE oder PvP/RvR bekommt?
> Hab mir jeden Podcast sicherlich schon 3 mal angeguckt, aber ich hab entweder immer an der Stelle gepennt oder die sagen es da nicht
> 
> ...



Kommt immer drauf an was du als T-Sets bezeichnest. Die Tier bezogenen Sets bekommt man wohl beim durchlaufen des Tiers durch Quests / Public Quests evtl. auch durch einen NPC oder Spielerkill (Spieler haben ja den selben Loottable wie NPCs auf selbigem Level). Für deinen PvP Rang selbst erhältst du ein eigenes Set als Belohnung. Das ist nun aber nicht so, dass dieses dann dem T-Set überlegen wäre ... nein, es ist einfach eine andere Art ein gleichwertiges Set zu bekommen.

Wie das ganze dann letztendlich im Endgame wirklich aussieht kann zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt keiner genau sagen, gerade im Itembereich wird sich bis zum Spielrelease noch sehr viel tun. Items sind im Vergleich zu anderen Dingen in einem MMO doch relativ schnell designed und integriert.


----------



## Stivi (4. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Items sind im Vergleich zu anderen Dingen in einem MMO doch relativ schnell designed und integriert.




ich hoffe das die nachher die items nicht einfach neu colorieren sonder auch nen neues design machen *hust*wow*hust*

sonst währe das ja auch irgendwann langweilig wenn die nur die stats und die farbe ändern


----------

